# UAE hospitals



## smokey2245 (Jun 7, 2020)

Anyone know if any UAE ambulance companies or hospitals are hiring EMTs and any advice to avoid scams
Cheers guys


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 7, 2020)

Are you Philipino or Indian?


----------



## smokey2245 (Jun 7, 2020)

No in the uk


----------



## Pabbage (Jun 8, 2020)

Theres this thing called a pandemic causing a few issues at the mo.. plus the salary and benefits here in the UAE have changed considerably. You may struggle to make it worth your while.


----------

